# Brother KH 881



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Purchased a Brother KH 881, plus ribber, plus transfer carriage and 1 kg of wool. Purchased some knitting machine books from various sources. Total cost for machine, ribber, wool, $700. Books extra. Now I am ready to throw the whole lot in the rubbish bin. I have knitted a couple of tension samples, plus the two fronts of a cardigan for myself. Went to cast on for the back today and have spent all day in frustration. It casts on, I hang the cast on comb, add the weights, then it just goes haywire. Carriage jams, undo carriage, take it all off, try again. Repeat this for several hours. I have made an appointment with the Brother technician I bought it from to see her on Friday, today Wednesday. Tried again, yes, yes, yes, it it knitting. Oh oh, I spoke to soon. dropped stitches at both ends then ###@@@+++***#@!#$$% (sorry about the bad language), but it just jammed again, not knitting the stitches. So I have come to a decision, I am going to cut my losses and give it back. Hopefully I can recoup some of my losses, but if not, I shall have to chalk it up to experience, expensive experience. I feel a little calmer in myself having made this decision. I had a knitting machine in 1961 to about 1968, an English Knitmaster. Different configuration, but difficult to use. This one was easier, in some ways, but I have come to the conclusion it is not worth it. I am all thumbs, my eyes cannot see where the thread is getting caught, and why it loops. No, not worth the hassle. I see from other posts that ladies have put the beast back in the box and walked away from it. I have tried for about six weeks, which is a lot of wasted time, for no results.
What do others think, am I a wimp, a useless looser, or what? That is how I feel at the moment. I need a shoulder to cry on and perhaps a hug. I will have to settle for a coffee and some strong headache tablets, as my head is thumping.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

The most common problem is the retainer bar or sponge bar. If is is not in good shape you will drop stitched and jam. The other is yarn. the KH881 is a standard machine and takes light weight yarn. I use sock yarn with mine. Another is tension. Too loose and it will drop, too tight and it will drop. And then there is oil. The machine may have been cleaned and not oiled. There is a learning curve with these machines but I promise once you get the hang of it you will enjoy them.
Please find someone in your area to help. Lots of MK's are out there!
bp


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Bpcrafty said:


> The most common problem is the retainer bar or sponge bar. If is is not in good shape you will drop stitched and jam. The other is yarn. the KH881 is a standard machine and takes light weight yarn. I use sock yarn with mine. Another is tension. Too loose and it will drop, too tight and it will drop. And then there is oil. The machine may have been cleaned and not oiled. There is a learning curve with these machines but I promise once you get the hang of it you will enjoy them.
> Please find someone in your area to help. Lots of MK's are out there!
> bp


Thank you for your reply. I know about the sponge bar. I only purchased the machine from the technician 6 weeks ago. She assured me it had a new sponge bar and was fully serviced and oiled. She was even going to order a bottle of the special oil for me. She said Singer sewing machine oil was too light. I am using one ply, cashmilon, on the large cone, as supplied by and to machine knitters. I had it on tension 0 for the rib, and then 1.2 for the body. It knitted the 2 fronts OK, apart from me dropping a stitch when transferring the stitches from the ribber. I picked it up OK. But now it just seems to jam. Have taken the carriage off so many times, and there is nothing jamming the cams. It just seems to accumulate the yarn on the needles and not knit the stitches. Unfortunately it is a good 100 km round trip to the technician, as she lives the far side of Armadale and I live in Swan View. Petrol is the price, $1.69 a litre for standard unleaded, 91 octane or whatever, but I use the 98 whatever, which is 13 cents a litre extra. Petrol is expensive, even for a small car like mine, especially when you are on an old age pension. I bought the machine with my last tax refund cheque. I finished work in February. I worked part time until after my 70th birthday. But at the moment I honestly think I have tried. Every day for 6 weeks, adjusting the tension to give a good knit on the sample, and it did a fine job at the settings. I have a goodly amount of samples. I found the casting on fiddly, and the casting off even more so. I could not get the hang of the transfer carriage, but I thought that would come with age. I transferred from the ribber to the main bed by hand, and found that difficult. Very carefully as it goes. I needed a torch and a magnifying glass, as the case went. But no, at this stage I will cut my losses. It must have some resale value. I have felt ill all evening, lightheaded, giddy, nauseous and a thumping headache. Even confused the days, thought it was Wednesday. It is now Wednesday, 12.15 am. I purchased the machine in order to knit with fine wools. Fine yarn can take for ever to knit, especially when knitting for sons and grandsons who are strapping six footers and well built. I would buy the cones of fine yarns made for the knitting machine. I spin my own wool, about 18 wpi, which she assured me would be fine. I know that the 8 ply knitting wool some knitters use is really too thick and better on a chunky. But here in Perth, it is too hot for thick wool, and about lace weight or baby wool is better. OK, I have a lot of knitting needles. I will rationalise my losses. OK, how many cups of coffee, meals at the Japanese restaurant, tickets to the Concert Hall, or movies, or shows. Royal Show time, if I do not go, there is another amount that can be deducted from my loss. You get my drift. Thanks once again, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

You say there are plenty of KH machines out there. I do not know of any machine knitters in this area, apart from one lady who goes to the same spinning group. Unfortunately, she is a little smug and not inclined to help. When she knew I had purchased a machine she bought along a heap of her knitting to show me at the next spinning meeting. I asked if she would be there for any help, and the only help was to smile and say to read the manual and keep trying. She said she had four machines which she used for different knitting. I asked for her telephone number, but she said she had a silent number and did not give it out. She just said, read the manual and you will learn. Hey I am not stupid, I can knit, crochet, spin, weave and a lot of over things as well, but I just wanted to know there was someone I could turn to, but unfortunately no. She said she was always very busy, with her church guild and charity work so she very much doubted if she would be free to give me machine lessons. No I did not ask her for machine lessons. I have watched youtube several times. My son said perhaps it was because we are not of the Christian faith, but I do not think that Christians would be so petty minded as not to help others. Unfortunately there are no machine knitters amongst my religious group. These things are sent to try us.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I have two knitting machines and the first one I ever bought was a brother KH891, which was the model that followed the KH881. These machines work best when using what we call 4ply knitting yarn, which is Fine sport, Baby fingering weight in the USA. They will knit fingering/sock weight but you have to get the tension just right, plus are the wheels under the knitting carraige in the correct position. Check with the manual that should have come with the machine to make sure. Leonora.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Leonora said:


> I have two knitting machines and the first one I ever bought was a brother KH891, which was the model that followed the KH881. These machines work best when using what we call 4ply knitting yarn, which is Fine sport, Baby fingering weight in the USA. They will knit fingering/sock weight but you have to get the tension just right, plus are the wheels under the knitting carraige in the correct position. Check with the manual that should have come with the machine to make sure. Leonora.


Please, do you think that the 1 ply wool, supplied with the machine and on a large cone, is too fine? I have heard of a 'fine knitting bar', which I believe is inserted under the needles on the main bed, and only used with the ribber. This raises the needles up slightly when used with the ribber, I believe. Should I double the yarn, ie use two strands or try and buy this 'fine knitting bar'? Not sure if I can purchase one in Perth, definitely not Midland, I will try ebay. I will check the wheels. The yarn just does not seem to come off the needles, not sure if it is just the main bed. I end up with several strands of yarn on the needles. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyne, Please don't give up I have an 881 and a 891 knitting machine, I absolutely love them, they really knit beautifully, please check your settings, and go through your manual again step by step. I think they are one of the best machines aroundxxxxxluv Beth I use 4 ply and have found it idealxxxxluv Beth


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Lyne, I also have a KH891 (quite similar to yours) I have no trouble with fingering or baby or sock yarn, but also had jams and messes when I tried lace weight yarn (only tried that once!)
= ) Hoping you don't give it up yet! You'll ALWAYS find someone willing to try to help out on this fabulous forum!!

Julie


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I am going to tackle the beast again, using two strands of the yarn. I think that may be the problem, the yarn is too fine/light. I knitted the two fronts to my cardigan, but I am considering pulling them undone. I will wind the yarn into another ball and then tackle the beast. I shall cross my eyes, nose, toes and utter a prayer before I start. The forces may be with me today, God willing. But thank you all for all your help.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I would check the sponge-bar for yourself


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Dear Lyne,

I have an 892, almost the same as yours. I live in SA and, because there have been great knitting Seminars in Perth, I assumed that there would be Knitting Clubs there too. Have you looked up Perth Knitting Clubs on line? I'm sure you will find them. I would also have suggested that you put 2 ends of the fine yarn together, this usually equates to 3ply, which is a lovely fine yarn. I usually try T5 with 2 ends of Cashmilon. Perhaps your sales person will help you to overcome your problem?? Beautiful suits with sunray pleated skirts knit so easily on this machine. Good Luck xx


----------



## Diane 42 (Jul 10, 2011)

Brother 881 is a nice machine so don't give up just yet. If you are getting loops on the ends-- these can be some of the causes. Taking the carriage to far past the knitting , moving the carriage too fast, top tension too loose, round brushes on carriage bristles worn. Hope this helps ---keep a smooth action when knitting.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You could even try three strands twisted together, which will give an ideal thickness if your yarn is fine lace weight. Fine lace weight is meant for very fine guage knitting machine, which there are not that many of these days. Leonora.


Lyne said:


> Thank you all for your help. I am going to tackle the beast again, using two strands of the yarn. I think that may be the problem, the yarn is too fine/light. I knitted the two fronts to my cardigan, but I am considering pulling them undone. I will wind the yarn into another ball and then tackle the beast. I shall cross my eyes, nose, toes and utter a prayer before I start. The forces may be with me today, God willing. But thank you all for all your help.


----------



## cherryl.b (Oct 5, 2011)

I to had ( have in the loft) a 881 I think the trouble may be the weights are not evenly spaced though it is 30 years since I did any machine knitting!


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I agree, see that bar for yourself. Juney


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lyne dont let it beat you, the KH881 is a lovely machine and I'm sure you will master it. If it is accumilating stitches on the needles it sounds like you have the stitch dial on the carriage set to low. This will make the stitches so tight that the carrige can't push them back behind the latches in order to knit them. Try knitting the yarn on number 2 or even 3, this will obviously make a much looser fabric but to make a finer one you need to have a fine gauge machine. Most problems in machine knitting are more to do with the yarn that you are using than the machine itself. Try it with a different yarn and then go back to the one that you are trying to use now when you fell more confident. Another thing that you could try is waxing your wool by running it passed a candle as you wind it on a wool winder. This helps it slide behind the latches better. Wish I was near, I'd be popping round to help you out, I dont think that lady is much of a Christian.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lyne, I have just remembered, a friend of mine had the same problem as you. I went round her house and found that she was leaving the cast on comb and weights on the knitting after she had transfered to the main machine. This meant that the stitches were being pulled down so tight on the needles that the carriage couldn't push them back behind the latches. Take off the comb and weights if you haven't already done so or try using less weights.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyne, I have had my 3 Brother knit machines for 4 years. As there is NO ONE is western OK. (or anywhere else in Oklahoma) to teach me, it has taken all this time to finally get to where I know what I'm doing, sort of. I have yet to work the machines in all the ways possible, but, look forward to having time someday to try new techniques.
Your saga sounds very much like what I went through trying to teach myself. Look for others besides the upitty person. Most people love to help regardless of religion. 
Let us know how you get along.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Lyne,
I don't have a knitting machine but am a Christian. I can offer you hugs and real prayers for your problems with the machine. Don't pressure yourself. Relax and let it happen. You have received so many good suggestions from dear people here that you should be able to get through this. Please don't judge all Christians by this one example. She may be MUCH better than she used to be. God may have changed her already! Besides, we are all works in progress. it takes all our lives to approach what we are supposed to be. Even then we don't ever get there on this earth. We're all still getting there.
Do you sell the yarn you spin? Some of us might be interested in that and help you recoup your losses if you do.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Lyne,

Are you knitting the ribbing and the problems begin on the first row after transferring the sts to the back bed? Are you setting up to knit the back section exactly as you successfully knit both front sections with the same pattern and tension settings? If using a pattern card; what kind of pattern are you attempting to knit; tuck, slip/skip, fair isle?


----------



## Angela Brown (May 11, 2011)

oh don't give up.we all have our moments where we want to ditch the lot .i usually walk away and have a nice cuppa and go back later refreshed to try again.one or two suggestions. 1.have you got weights even and made sure the yarn is properly in the yarn feed. and 2 more important if youhave just bought the machine has it had a new needle retaining bar put in, in case you don't know this is a long metal bar with sponge attached it slides in from one side of the machine to the other and holds the needles down firmly these soon fltten and need changing fairly often if i am not going to be using my machine for some time i take mine out to releive the pressure on it and stop it wearing thin so quickly, hope these ideas help and that you continue and end up with the satifaction of knitting lovely garments. best wishes Angelajust thought of another thing check the rubber wheels and brushes on the under side of the carriage that the yarn isn't tangled round them.


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,I would check sponge bar, i am also wondering about tention,what number are you using it on.Good Luck, Keep going,we are all with you.Sylvia.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I visited Dormani yarns yesterday to check out a fine needle bar. He said the problem was the yarn, too fine. Said I should use it doubled or trebled. He sold me some 4 ply. I have not used it yet, but will do so after spinning group today. He suggested the 4 ply instead of multiple threads for a beginner, said it was easier. Also suggested a light colour, easier to see. The other yarn was cream. Said the 1 ply should only be used on a fine knitting machine, not the regular 4.5 gauge. I tried casting on and knitting with two threads, and it did work, so problem may have been solved. I do not know why it worked on the front. I loved the very airy knitted result from using the 1 ply, but Toni said it would stretch. He teaches machine knitting at Tech, part of a fine arts degree. Thank you all for you help. 
I spin wool and alpaca and silk, I have not tried cotton. Usually corriedale or merino or polworth, but have also been buying pre dyed wool tops from Sals Wool Den over here. Usually catch up with Helen at a Spin in. Spinning is so relaxing. I only have three wheels at the moment, sold one to a friend. Bought it ultra cheap from another friend, so sold it to her for the same price. I also have several spindles, but not a Russian Spindle.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I also spin my own yarn, but haven't had any success knitting with it on my standard Brother. I can, however, knit
my handspun on my bulky. Stay calm and check to see if the
brushes are in the right position. Read your manual and go slowly. I knit very nice socks on my standard.


----------

